
New Tech Start-Up Bubble - bentlegen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7vrCpWbmDw
======
zui
This video cut of about ten minutes at the front. The full video is here:
[https://youtu.be/IRphJ7_FJO0](https://youtu.be/IRphJ7_FJO0)

The full playlist of the conf: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbzoR-
pLrL6rm2vBxfJAs...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbzoR-
pLrL6rm2vBxfJAsySspk2FLj4fM)

